# FIN - Fin Resources



## System (18 August 2011)

Orca Energy Limited (OGY) was formerly known as Monitor Energy Limited (MHL)

For previous discussion of this company, please refer to the MHL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6541

http://www.orcaenergy.com.au


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (25 August 2013)

Looks like OGY hit paydirt:
Significant Oil Discovery at Burruna-2 Well
SXY: Oil discovery at Burruna-2 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=OGY&timeframe=D&period=W
Can't believe this announcement didn't move the stock price out of 2c range!


----------



## System (1 May 2018)

On May 1st, 2018, Orca Energy Limited (OGY) changed its name and ASX code to Fin Resources Limited (FIN).


----------



## greggles (28 April 2021)

FIN up 38.5% to 3.6c today following news that it has acquired an 80% stake in the North Onslow Solar Salt Project on the north west coast of Western Australia.



> Fin Resources Limited (ASX: FIN) (Fin or the Company) is pleased to announce it has entered into a binding agreement to acquire an 80% interest in the North Onslow Solar Salt Project (“NOSSP”) from North West Solar Salt Pty Ltd (ACN 611 454 178) (“NWSS”) (“Agreement”). The NOSSP comprises five granted exploration licences and one pending exploration licence (together, the Tenements) covering 425km2.




Consideration for the acquisition of the 80% interest in the North Onslow Solar Salt Project is via the issue of 83,333,333 FPO shares raising $1,500,000 at an indicative price of 1.8c per share.

I don't know the salt market very well but I know my chips need it. Fin Resources M.D. Mr Jason Bontempo says, "_we hope the project will become a major supplier in the lucrative yet stable global salt market._"


----------



## loves_mining_stocks (1 August 2021)

greggles said:


> FIN up 38.5% to 3.6c today following news that it has acquired an 80% stake in the North Onslow Solar Salt Project on the north west coast of Western Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate,
I've been reviewing the current industrial salt market and its honestly something I never thought actually existed, let alone invested in. The fact that Rio Tinto has 3 plants collectively producing almost 14 MTPA (million tons per annum) and Mitsui & Co (Japan) has 2 plants producing around 7-8 MTPA says something for this sector. Its about time more companies got into this and if you can get in at the ground floor - good for you.  Heck! even K+S Aktiengesellschaft (GmbH) are getting into the game with their Ashburton project slated to produce around 4.5 MTPA.
I believe BCI's Mardie salt plant and FIN's NOSSP will be the next large producers, albeit with a difference. While  BCI is focussing on salt and aminor quantity of SOP (extracted from the bitterns), FIN will be attempting to produce diverse downstream products thereby capturing more of the value chain. FIN are bolstering their green credentials by making allowances for a wind and solar energy plant in their scoping  study and DFS. Downstream products include chlor-alkali, Hydrogen, Ammonia, SOP (Sulphate of Potash) and demineralized water.
Disclosure: why am I touting FIN that much? - because I do believe they can be a salt producer with a difference AND I have invested in them.

Thougths any one?


----------



## loves_mining_stocks (5 August 2021)

I've been reviewing the current industrial salt market and its honestly something I never thought actually existed, let alone invested in. The fact that Rio Tinto has 3 plants collectively producing almost 14 MTPA (million tons per annum) and Mitsui & Co (Japan) has 2 plants producing around 7-8 MTPA says something for this sector. Its about time more companies got into this and if you can get in at the ground floor - good for you. Heck! even K+S Aktiengesellschaft (GmbH) are getting into the game with their Ashburton project slated to produce around 4.5 MTPA.
I believe BCI's Mardie salt plant and FIN's NOSSP will be the next large producers, albeit with a difference. While BCI is focussing on salt and aminor quantity of SOP (extracted from the bitterns), FIN will be attempting to produce diverse downstream products thereby capturing more of the value chain. FIN are bolstering their green credentials by making allowances for a wind and solar energy plant in their scoping study and DFS. Downstream products include chlor-alkali, Hydrogen, Ammonia, SOP (Sulphate of Potash) and demineralized water.
Disclosure: why am I touting FIN that much? - because I do believe they can be a salt producer with a *difference* AND I have invested in them.

Thougths any one?


----------



## greggles (2 September 2021)

loves_mining_stocks said:


> Disclosure: why am I touting FIN that much? - because I do believe they can be a salt producer with a *difference* AND I have invested in them.
> 
> Thougths any one?




I noticed the share price is moving today (up 25%) after the following announcement was released to the market.







It looks like a very ambitious project. Being green, it would no doubt be eligible for any government grants targeting these kind of projects. The big question on my mind is whether or not it is feasible and in the end profitable. Those are probably the only two questions the market is concerned about as well.


----------

